# Kindle Touch Seems to Have Regenerated Itself



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

I was trying to download a couple of books(freebe from Kindle Unlimited) when Touch locked up.  I tried several times to restart by holding the power button.  It finally started going thru the familiar sequence of whatever it does.

When it finished, the screensaver(?) was the type used on the Touch w/o special offers.  Also all my stored books were gone except for the two books I was downloading when things went haywire.  This is not a big deal because they are all still listed on my account(cloud?).

Now I am getting a message to "ensure that my Kindle is registered".  

Can anyone tell me what has happened and is it terminal?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

alamogunr said:


> I was trying to download a couple of books(freebe from Kindle Unlimited) when Touch locked up. I tried several times to restart by holding the power button. It finally started going thru the familiar sequence of whatever it does.
> 
> When it finished, the screensaver(?) was the type used on the Touch w/o special offers. Also all my stored books were gone except for the two books I was downloading when things went haywire. This is not a big deal because they are all still listed on my account(cloud?).
> 
> ...


The Touch, among other devices, required an update, to be able to connect to the store properly after March 22. Did you get the update? It sounds like it's no longer connecting to Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201994710

If this is the problem, you'll need to install the software manually, via USB.

Betsy


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

I got the update on March 21st( the next to the last day).  At least according to Device Info.

Firmware Version: Kindle 5.3.7.3 (2715280002)

Not sure what all that means, but I think it means that everything is up to date.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

alamogunr said:


> I got the update on March 21st( the next to the last day). At least according to Device Info.
> 
> Firmware Version: Kindle 5.3.7.3 (2715280002)
> 
> Not sure what all that means, but I think it means that everything is up to date.


That's when I did mine. . If it weren't for the last minute, I wouldn't get anything done. 

Yes, that's the same version I have.

Were you able to log onto the store after the update?

Have you tried re-registering the device? If it's showing as registered, you might try deregistering it and re-registering it.

Betsy


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks!  I may try the deregister/re-register when I'm fully awake.  Right now I'm able to download books so I'm not sure that I will gain anything by doing that.  Losing the books on the Kindle is not a big deal since I don't go back and re-read them.  If I download one by mistake it is immediately obvious. 

BTW I don't connect to the store from my Kindle.  I use the website only.  My wife does everything from her Kindle.

The strangest thing that happened is that the screensaver remains the generic and not the "special offers".  I'm not complaining.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

alamogunr said:


> Thanks! I may try the deregister/re-register when I'm fully awake. Right now I'm able to download books so I'm not sure that I will gain anything by doing that. Losing the books on the Kindle is not a big deal since I don't go back and re-read them. If I download one by mistake it is immediately obvious.
> 
> BTW I don't connect to the store from my Kindle. I use the website only. My wife does everything from her Kindle.
> 
> The strangest thing that happened is that the screensaver remains the generic and not the "special offers". I'm not complaining.


Yeah, I don't download from the Kindle --or at least hardly ever. I use the website, too.

The generic/non special offer screen savers usually happen when the Kindle isn't connected to your account. If books are being delivered to the Touch ok, that wouldn't be the case.

And, if books are being delivered to the Touch okay, and you can access your cloud from the Kindle, the only thing you would gain by deregistering and deregistering is to get rid of "ensure your Kindle is registered" message.

I had a couple of my older devices burp after the update...sounds like that's what yours did.

Betsy


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks!  I think I will leave well enough alone for now.  No sense tempting Murphy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had a couple of devices "lose" the special offers screen savers before...but eventually they showed up!


----------

